# Cheap Building Find



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this western set at our local farm store. Got it for the house, but the western figures are neat, if your layout calls for that. Guess my
grandkids get them! House is 9" wide and tall, 6" deep. Door is 3" tall, I put a LeMax figure in and one of those Hong Kong ones. Western Figures
are 2 1/4- 2 1/2" It was listed at $22, got it at 25% off.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep...'LarryGScale' has been offering just the house on EBAY for a while now; picked one up this summer. 

Looking over his stuff, it seems like he takes a lot of sets, breaks them up, and sells the individual pieces (usually figures, many of which are either Homies or B Movie Victims).


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Those western figures.....look identical to some I had as a kid although the paint jobs weren't as good. The poses look exactly the same. I had a whole bunch of them and there were Indians too. Wow that's a long time ago! The horses and the cowboys that fit on them were sold separately in dime stores (remember them?) and were some of the early figures available in plastic shortly after WWII. I'd bet that they're from the same molds or at least copies of those molds. I don't recall the covered wagon but it seems to me there was a stagecoach.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a stagecoach in the set Richard. I played with tons of western stuff back when I was a kid also, you must be old!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Who didn't have a good set of cowboys and indians when they were kids? Cool find Jerry 

Chris


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the house form New Ray toys by chance? 

They (New Ray) do some Amish play sets, wondered about the implements myself. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ray-Life-of...518f9f7744


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, says New Ray on the bottom.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 06 Jan 2010 05:58 PM 

They (New Ray) do some Amish play sets, wondered about the implements myself. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ray-Life-of...518f9f7744

Got that set, for $7.99 at Kraynak's in Hermitage, Pa. The people look like refugees from a gulag (Will someone PLEASE feed them?). The horses a a wee bit undersized, but still usable. The equipment is actually pretty good, except the mower and plow really should each have a singletree for a team instead of whiffletrees (not that hard to convert).The plow looks rather odd, but there actually was one (Oliver?) with that specific reversible design. Other than that, the dump rake and plow should have smooth rims instead of cleated, but that's just me being picky.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you ruined that for me Mik









But at the price to tuck in the corners of the railway, I thik they will work fine. Thanks for the review!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Have not seen these sets around here. Would look nice on the RR tho. Later RJD


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 06 Jan 2010 01:57 PM 
There is a stagecoach in the set Richard. I played with tons of western stuff back when I was a kid also, you must be old! 
Heehee! Well seasoned Jerry. I believe a horse with removable rider included went for about 25 cents.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, they had that set out here at the Mercantile too!! They also had a box set of 3-4 grain hauler semi rigs too. I would have bought both, and probably two of each or more for some of my train buddies, but when I got up to the cash register lady informed me that they were only a one day sale!! She took me back and on the sale sign in very tiny small lettering it stated that but these signs were left up after the sale day, and I guess a gimmick to get some people to get to the register and say "oh well i'll take it anyway" I argued a little with her, but she was unmoveable and I told her they should remove the signs but in the end I just left with my billfold in tack and them with a "no sale". It's a store that is hard pressed because of the bigger stores here now, and probably won't be around very long because of this and other problems they have!! OH well they were $19.99 here but for only 1 day Hah LOL unfortunately not the day I was there to buy!!







Regal


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I should also add, as MODELS, the implements are pretty good. As TOYS the plastic is rather thin and brittle. So if ya want em, ya might want to grab em before the kiddie police decide they need recalled.... or before the company goes belly up due to very spotty and thin distribution...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh and yeah, I've seen both the wagon and the stagecoach go for as much as $21.50 each on the Evil Bay!! that was before I had seen this set too!! Regal 
If you go to Amazon or one of the other top search engines or like bizrate or the like looks like the company is able to set the price with everyone at $28 for western set and $36 for the grain hauler semi's!! Regal


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

New Ray makes a lot of diecast vehicles in 1/32 scale, but they also have released farm and western playsets. They show up at Big Lots, but you can find them online searching New Ray 1/32, also at 3000toys.com. I have several of them that have been outside a couple years. All I did was add a coat of spray paint. 

Last fall I was in the "Steeler's Store" at Breezewood, PA and stumbled onto cheap Civil War playsets in plastic bags. I picked up sets with a church, a house, a barn, and a bridge. They are thin and snap together loosely, however with a little help, some paint and glue they should do fine as background scenery. Can't remember the company name, but I just found them at a civil war store onlline for $11 www.fcsutler.com/fctoys.asp 


Paul


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats our Jerry 
Cheap!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah Marty, you are soooooo sweet! I'm a poor retiree, have to be careful!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
I have three of these houses. They cost from $12.99 to $22.99, depending on what kind of clearance I got. This one has been in place two years [12 mo], and is lighted. I had to paint the inside with black paint before lighting it so the walls and roof didn't glow. I also installed windows from reused package material. The horse farm is my 8yo grand daughter's special area of the layout.










Thanks for sharing the good buy with everyone. I plan on kitbashing the other two houses I got some. One is white like this one. The other is brown like Jerry showed.

JimC.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10 Jan 2010 02:07 PM 
... I'm a poor retiree, have to be careful! 
Funny how many "poor retirees" I meet who drive fairly new Cadillacs... guess they afford them by being "careful" with everything else.--- Including pitching a royal hissy fit if you accidentally forget to give them their 35c senior discount on coffee....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya poor Jerry I keep hearing how cheap he is but look at all the money spent on his LS loco. It's just a ploy to make folks feel bad.







Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A guy just can't get any respect!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, isn't your real first name Rodney?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess Jerry did not like the picture....

Maybe this will get his attention:










Grace Kelly.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Greg, 

i think, Jerry belongs to the generation, that would prefer a pic of her daughter Caroline.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah, prefer Grace. Always liked Rodney.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Jerry and I are in the same generation... Grace has class... and natural beauty... 

I miss Rodney, "back to school" was on recently... 

Regard, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We're now comparing Grace Kelly to Rodney Dangerfield?

Isn't thread drift amazing?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was a very young lad, these were our idols 

















No. nothing else to add, just wanted to post some pics.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

These were my hero's!! 










Hmm????? who dis be?? hee hee


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 14 Jan 2010 09:48 AM 
These were my hero's!! 










Hmm????? who dis be?? hee hee 



O my God, no wonder you are the way you are







Is this pick on Jerry week by the way.......No one told me


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, join in the fun!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nicky, the thread is addressed to Jerry Barnes, but I suppose it could wind up the "Tale of the two Jerry's"! Who knows maybe Lexington Jerry and I have similar traits or interests?????







Regal







Yep Nicky is still there "Dang It"


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry B. This wasnt directed at you but Jerry AKA the Regal , I like you Jerry B. but the other Jerry well............ he's sort of like when you walk down the sidewalk in NYC and step on gum. You just cant get rid of it, it just stays on your shoe.







HAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Whad ya mean der Nicky?????? Yer da one stalkin me all over da place! Don't you have a job or somtin more important to do???? I guess not! Maybe brush up on yer spellin or such??? eh????







I'll get the "swamp creature after ya!!








Yep still der a lookin at me Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 14 Jan 2010 08:31 AM 
When I was a very young lad, these were our idols 

















No. nothing else to add, just wanted to post some pics.









OK this will be my only post on this subject and then im out of this so as not to get to off topic, But Vic this is how we roll today.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now who is worried about a seat belt? Just a tad bit off th subjects. DA. However I do like Farah. later RJD


----------

